# Buddy



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

I thought I would share a picture of Buddy I just took! He is in his crate chewing on a rubber squeaky steak...waiting for me to take him out to go potty! hahaha


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is a picture of my girlfriend holding Buddy.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

He's such a cutie patootie!!!


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you so much! Here is another picture of my girlfriend holding him. He is really trying to wriggle himself loose, though. lol


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I love puppies! They're so adora-bull


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just took this one of him chewing on his crate! lol He has chew toys...but go figure!


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

This is Buddy playing with his kong.


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

Another picture of Buddy!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Awwwww. What an adorable dog. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you so much! My girlfriend bought him a bandana today. It looks so cute on him! I thought I would share a picture.


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is one with a different bandana. Is it just me, or is he big for 8 weeks old? lol


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is another pic of Buddy.


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

Buddy with his yellow bandana.


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

Another pic of Buddy...


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

Buddy again...


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

Buddy resting on the patio


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

haha. And here I am thinking I might be a little crazy for taking 10 different pictures of my pets in the last 2 days. Glad I'm not the only one! :biggrin: Beautiful lab!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Love the pics. And, yes, he does seem large for an 8 wk old puppy. I had a chocolate lab who only weighed around 60 lbs. What a great dog yours will grow into!


----------

